# Ick?



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

What does Ick look like???


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Tiny little white dots on the skin


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

are they shiney?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

looks like they have been sprinkled with salt on their fins and it works onto their body


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Is it easy to treat


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

yes, add salt a raise the temp


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Can it kill them?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

u got pm


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

fredweezy said:


> Can it kill them?


 Slowly, yes.

Moved to disease, parasite and injury


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Pics of my fish with possible ick, maybe you can tell.

http://community.webshots.com/user/fredweezy


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I tihnk oyu are looking at the scales buddy, piranhas have shiny scales :nod:

you have pygocentrus Cariba with some sort of Serrisalmus piranha? dont they fight all teh time? in this picutre of yours, the white bloches on the piranhas are proabably scars from fights.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

WAIT. You have a tank with three Rhoms and a caribe in it? Do they fight constantly??

The rhoms are usually solitary animals this is why I ask. Good lookin tank anyway.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Yea its not Ich I'm just a lil' bit paranoid. But My fish have developed fin rot







. They do fight, but they don't nip at each other. The Caribe is dominant and is extremely aggresive, he's the type that will "chase your finger around". How bad of a disease is fin rot?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

here you go


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

for fin rot, it is fro0m bad water quality and is bacterial. just take out the carbon, add salt and melafix. it should go away soon.


----------

